# Coulee Region Humane Society - SW Wisconsin



## Lissa (Nov 30, 2005)

In the past two weeks we got 6 new arrivals toadd to the two we already have in house. The bunny room isvery small and is quite full. We need adoptive familiesASAP. If these bunnies do not find homes, sadlythey will be put down.  PLEASE help me findhomes. Let me know if you're interested. I may beable to arrange for transport as well. 

Coulee Region Humane Society - http://www.couleehumane.com/

*Spunky (aka Charlie)*









http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&amp;pet=5129916&amp;adTarget=&amp;SessionID=438db66605f82172-app5&amp;display=&amp;preview=&amp;row=0&amp;tmpl=&amp;stat=

This is Spunky.  I've had a chance to work withhim several times now. He is quite shy at first, but once helearns to trust you he is a playful charmer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Buck*






http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&amp;pet=5012616&amp;adTarget=&amp;SessionID=438db66605f82172-app5&amp;display=&amp;preview=&amp;row=0&amp;tmpl=&amp;stat=

Buck is extremely outgoing. He loves people and he loves toplay. A few bad habits can be solved once he find a familytohave himneutered. Buck is very sweetand so much fun to play with. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The other bunnies I will try to get photos of very soon.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 30, 2005)

I wish I had more space. Poor littlebunnies. Do you volunteer with this shelter? Havethey tried contacting the WI HRS? They do take in shelterbunnies, but it depends on if they have space.

For anyone interested in these bunnies, they are actually insouthwestern Wisconsin, near La Crosse. Maybe someone inMinnesota, Iowa, or Illinois?


----------



## Lissa (Nov 30, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I wish I had more space. Poor littlebunnies. Do you volunteer with this shelter? Havethey tried contacting the WI HRS? They do take in shelterbunnies, but it depends on if they have space.
> 
> For anyone interested in these bunnies, they are actually insouthwestern Wisconsin, near La Crosse. Maybe someone inMinnesota, Iowa, or Illinois?


Yes, I volunteer at the shelter. I too wish I had more spaceand more time. I believe the other "rabbit lady" has been incontact with several different sources including the WI HRS.No luck. 

Oh, andyou are right, this humane society is in Southwest Wisconsin.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 30, 2005)

Aw Lissa I really like Spunky he is adoreable. Iwish we could help and I sure hope you find wonderful homes beforeanything happens to them.


----------



## Lissa (Nov 30, 2005)

I hope so. It's not looking too good though.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Nov 30, 2005)

If you don't find anyone let me know, maybe I could foster them im my extra cages in the basement until we find them a home.

Ed


----------



## Lissa (Nov 30, 2005)

That would be soooooooo nice of youEdwin. Do you live in the area? They need homes assoon as possible. As I said above, some of them will beeuthasized if they don't find homes quick. The room isoverflowing with rabbits right now. One of the rabbits"Prince" who doesn't have apicture up yet is an absolutesweetheart. I think he's a Tan mixbut I'm notsure. A big bunny. Very cuddly andtrusting.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am kind of far away, JeffersonvilleIndiana. If we could find a way to get them part way orsomething. I hate to see perfectly good rabbits put down.

ed


----------



## kgarver (Dec 1, 2005)

aww they're beautiful. i hope you find them homes!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 1, 2005)

*edwinf8936 wrote:*


> I am kind of far away, Jeffersonville Indiana. Ifwe could find a way to get them part way or something. I hateto see perfectly good rabbits put down.
> 
> ed


What is the half way point? Do you know?


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd have to get a map out, I don't know off hand.

Ed


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like Chicago is approximately half way (around 4 hours each). The total distance is 9 hours according to MapQuest.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 2, 2005)

Bloomington Il would be about halfway, about 4.5 - 5 hours from me.

Ed


----------



## Lissa (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 5, 2005)

You can ask Pam nock She would know pretty well.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 6, 2005)

*Ashton*

I have not yet met with Ashton yet.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 13, 2005)

Lissa &amp; Angieluv. How's it going withthese bunnies? I am very fortunate that my SPCA is a no kill shelter. Ifeel for you over there.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 13, 2005)

No adoptions so far that I know of.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 21, 2005)

UPDATE: Prince is now a "Princess". She had babies yesterday. :?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Lissa wrote:*


> UPDATE: Prince is now a "Princess". Shehad babies yesterday. :?


Oh my. I guest the genderfairy decided to not show up and let her have babies. I hope she isfine along with her bubs.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi.. This is an up-date on the Coulee RegionHumane Society bunnies. Buck is still at Petco..he has much more room,is very happy, but has still not been adopted. He would be required tobe neutered so this could be one of the reasons. When we receive thegrant from the Petco foundation our bunnies will bealteredbefore they go to the store and the adoption rate willbe $50.00. :mrsthumper:Athena ,our sweet little female mix has beenadopted by one of the shelter staff and hopefully will get propertreatment for her eye. This is wonderful as we almost never get ourrabbits adopted and Everyone loves this very lady-like sweetheart....Ashton..the small cocoa bean (part Dwarf) is still at the shelter anddesperately needs love. He came in with his mother and sister and isnow alone........In mid- February the shelter worker who is fosteringPrincess ( Ashton's mom") and her 6 new babies ( a sad surprise) willbring mom and babies back to the shelter and we will have an overflow.I',m afraid that Spunky is getting more nervous and stressed everyday.I don't know why. I know that in Feb. we will not be able tosave all of these bunnies due to space. We can adopt out of our area(southwestern Wi.) if the rabbit is altered before he leaves us.Despite the fact that we have somany pets, the shelter isvery strict in adoption procedure. The shelter feels that any dog, cat,rabbit or bird must only go to a home were the people will give theanimal a really good and healthy life. I know that there are multiplepeople like that on this site ....if you have the love, money anddesire to adopt please let me or Lissa know. I feel that Spunky willnot be with us much longer...he is the least easy to handle. Lissaposted their pictures earlier under this topic or go to Coulee RegionHumane Society........please


----------



## naturestee (Jan 25, 2006)

This is bad. I don't know what it is,but the SheboyganHumane Society has more rabbits than everand their adoption records are pretty low too. I talked tosomeone there at Christmas, and they were looking into placing some atone of the pet stores in town. I hope at the Petsmart,whichadopts outshelter cats.

Poor Spunky. I know Mocha and Sprite would be the same way if they were in a shelter.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm so happy that Athena is being adopted. It's kind of bittersweet though. I will miss her.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Lissa....Iwill miss her too...yesterdaybefore I left I whispered to her "I love you". Athena really is specialas the employee at Petco &lt;Amanda was seriously preparing toadopt her so she did get more interest than most. But she will have agood home with Erica.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 25, 2006)

So can you tell us more about Spunky: size, personality? I love those ears!


----------



## Lissa (Jan 25, 2006)

Spunky is a very playful, but nervous,rabbit. He's quite timid at first but opens up after he getsto trust you. I want to say that Spunky is about 5pounds. He's a very cute bunny. I'm surprised he'sbeen there as long as he has.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 25, 2006)

Is he neutered? How old is he? Did you say theshelter would not be able to adopt out to someone out of state? Do youknow how he gets along with other rabbits?


----------



## Lissa (Jan 25, 2006)

He is not neutered and we don't know how old heis. I'm not sure if he'd get along with otherrabbits. I don't think that something like that canbe determined without first introducing them. They do adoptout of state but they require that the animal be fixed before leavingthe state.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 25, 2006)

Spunky is less than a year old, a little over 5lbs, has been at the shelter since about Sept. Recently I moved hiscage into the cat adopt room where he could be seen by thepublic...this was a mistake for him as at thistimeas he is easily frightened when handled. If heis placed into an enclosed area to run freehe is happiest,very curious , and loves to explore. I have been taking him every Sunto Petco so the public could see him but that is also stressing himout. I would adopt him myself as he is very cute and sweet but I justrecently adopted 2 males from the shelter and I just don'thave the room. He srill needs to be neutered but has had a health chechwithin the last 2 weeks and is fine. Right now I think his problem isbeing at the shelter too long..he used to be in the same room with Buckand Pudgey..now Buck is at Petco and I adopted Pudgey 24 hrs before hewas scheduled to be "put down"..now Spunky isn't around the rabbitsthat he was used too. He is a wonderful ,goofy little guy. Lissa callshim Charlie. Think about it


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 25, 2006)

I am running it by my husband, who is the biggest obstacle. and then i guess we would have to figure out how to get him here.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 25, 2006)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Spunky is less than a year old,


I don't think we're quite sure of this. It's practicallyimpossible to know for sure how old he is. Regardless, he's asweety.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 25, 2006)

I think that he's really young Lissa because he was about 1/2 the size that he is now wnen we first got him.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 26, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> I think that he's really young Lissa because he was about1/2 the size that he is now wnen we first got him.


In my opinion, he is not under 1 year old. I can tell by his nails.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you mean the fact that he is missing nails??We thought that he may have come from an abusive situation...I cancheck the surrender form.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 21, 2006)

Any updates?

:bump


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 21, 2006)

Spunky is now at the Petco store in Onalaska awaiting a new home. He has more room to run and is happy with that but is still awaiting the perfect person to love him. it is harder on bunnies like Spunky to live like this because he is scared and unsure anyway. He is doing OK but We are still awaiting the person that will give him the consistency in his life that he so desperately needs.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 22, 2006)

There is a new rabbit at the humane society named Chip. I have to get pictures of him yet.


----------



## mskoala (Feb 28, 2006)

Just wanted to say hey (hay?) and if someone wants one of these bunnies and needs a halfway transporter, I'm from Onalaska and go back frequently, so we'd be happy to pick up one and bring him/her back to Milwaukee, or even downto Chicago so someone could take him/her.  

Wish we could take one, but we may have to give away our gracie as is.


----------



## BACI (Feb 28, 2006)

hello,I tried to quote to make this message easily understood however I am quote challenged.UGH!! You have to live within 50 miles of the humane societies in order to adopt which is riddiculous. I had this problem when I tried to adopt as well as the many other restrictions. I ended up buying a rabbit, who I love dearly at a pet store. I swore I would never do that and infact we researched all the rescues in the area before finally getting my rabbbit. They wonder why they have so many rabbits and why they needlessly die. The loving homes that want to save lives can't because for whatever reason they can't get 3 referrals from friends or don't live close enough to the shelter.good luck, I hope these poor babies get a home before it is too late. Is there a way to change the policies in cases where animals are dying? Can they find foster homes?thanks for your time,mandy


----------



## naturestee (Feb 28, 2006)

Mandy, not all shelters have the distance restriction. But I can see why they do that. They screen applicants to make sure they will be giving the animal a good home. They call landlords and some will even make house visits. And they usually adopt out animals with a contract saying that the animal should be returned to them if it can not be kept. How many people would drive 50 miles to get an animal, then drive it back later when they can't keep it anymore?

As frustrating as the rules seem, they are for the good of the animals. They need to be sure that the animals will be taken care of, and unfortunately you just can't take a person's word as truth today. Sometimes humane societies will work with other shelters to get animals to new homes. For example, Dootsmom was having a special needs rabbit in California flown to her in New England.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 28, 2006)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Spunky is now at the Petco store in Onalaska awaiting a new home. He has more room to run and is happy with that but is still awaiting the perfect person to love him. it is harder on bunnies like Spunky to live like this because he is scared and unsure anyway. He is doing OK but We are still awaiting the person that will give him the consistency in his life that he so desperately needs.


 How is Spunky doing? Am I correct that he has to be adopted within a 50 mile area? Or not?

I know....I don't need another rabbit. But sometimes - if they just have that love....they do so well...and I feel so bad for him.

I better not write anymore before I start to cry for him...but do keep us updated.

Peg

I would take him but I can't afford the $50 fee plus the plane far and crate and stuff right now....


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 28, 2006)

mskoala..1st of all thanks for the offer which it is possible that we could utilize..Baci..I have to check the rules again but I think that we can adopt out over a 50 mile radius as long as the animal has a health check and is altered before he/she leaves the shelter Since the Petco foundation grant has not gone through yet the charge for the healthcheck and the neuter/spay is the responsibility of the prospective adopter in addition to a 15.00 adoption fee. As far asI know right now an application could be done over the telephone. If the animal is too young to be altered then a person over 50 miles would have to adopt an older animal. Spunky is doing better at Petco than he did at the shelter as he has more room and has more vision because of the octagon glass animal displays. Buck was adopted yesterday which means he is nowthe first rabbit from Coulee Region to be adopted out from the Petco store. i will check with the shelter website to be sure that what I have told you is accurate


----------



## BACI (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you, your explanation makes perfect sense. I thought I read somewhere that someone said they wondered why there were so many rabbits in the shelters. That was what I was responding to. I just feel that the restrictions sometimes get in the way. I also wish people realized what a wonderful addition to the family a bunny can be. I responded to a no kill shelter by our home and was told to search elsewhere since I had a 5 yr old son and probably did not have enough time for a rabbit in our home. I guess you can say I am a little sensitive to the issue. Again I appologize if I offended anyone and feel for those of you that donate your time at the shelters and have to watch such a sad situation.mandy


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 1, 2006)

We have rules regarding rabbits going to homes with small children unless we were totally sure that a parent was going to care for the bunny and totally supervise the interaction between the child and the rabbit as rabbits are often difficult for young children to handle and either one could injure the other. I understand how you feel about the no-kill shelter because you could be a very good rabbit owner and it could feel insulting to be deniedparticularly if you know that you would be a good owner. Some shelters are more lenient than others but I think that many feel that they don't want the animal to have another bad experience and end up at some other shelter. The rules make it easier to make a decision but maybe some potentially good owners are denied and vice versa. Our shelter bases most of its decision on medical treatment of present and past pets, living arrangements (animals must be kept indoors and not allowed to roam), interaction between the family and the pet and overall assessment of the whole situation. I vary between thinking that they are too strict and then sometimes being glad that they are when I Know an animal I love is going to a really good home. In my area there is very little interest in adoption of rabbits which is very depressing.


----------



## BACI (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you and good luck! Those animals are very lucky to have such a caring person to love them while they are there.mandy


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Mandy


----------



## Lissa (Mar 2, 2006)

SUCCESS STORY! Buck (n/k/a George) has FINALLY been adopted!! He is in a very loving home with full run 24/7!! Yay!!


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay! that guy is such a cutie!!!

Hats off to all involved!

:hug:


----------



## BACI (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations on a job well done!! All that makes me think of is an episode of Bugs bunny where a giant ( I think) picks up little bugs bunny and says " I will hug him and love him and name him George".


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I have an up-date on the CouleeRegion rabbits. Spunky has been adopted and will go to his new homeafter Easter. Because we got the spay/neuter grant Spunky was neuteredon Mon. and is recovering at a staff members home. We had a seminarlast Sat. which was open to other humane societies. Dane County saw howcrowded our little room is and took the mother rabbit Princess and 2 ofher babies (Logan and Bailey) to Madison where they will be altered andadopted out. The adoption rate is higher in madison. Chip was neuteredyesterday and will go to Petco when he recovers. This whole thing isstarting to come together in the way I had envisioned it.


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 12, 2006)

Great work angieluv!!

I hope Spunky gets a really nice home. He deserves it!


----------



## Lissa (Apr 12, 2006)

That is wonderful news. Thanks for the update!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2006)

Well done! Nice to hear that your hard work/patience is paying off 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Apr 13, 2006)

:happydance


----------

